# The Fobus paddle hoslter and you



## WillBrink (Jul 11, 2009)

Not good....


[YOUTUBE]oDeKtgkZKmQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jul 11, 2009)

How come I get 'embedding disabled by request,' when I try to view this??


----------



## WillBrink (Jul 11, 2009)

Trip_Wire said:


> How come I get 'embedding disabled by request,' when I try to view this??



Bummer. I tried cutting and pasting the direct URL, but the forum auto embeds it. Anyone know how to fix that?


The major issue I have with the vid is, It's too bad he says kydex vs Fobus. That's a Fobus paddle holster. Fobus is cheaply made, but not all Kydex holsters are created equal there. I don't like or wear paddle holsters for various reasons, but there are other brands you would not be able to do that with. Regardless, yikes!


----------



## ComingBack (Jul 11, 2009)

Trip-  Just double click and it will take you to youtube to view.


----------



## WillBrink (Jul 11, 2009)

ComingBack said:


> Trip-  Just double click and it will take you to youtube to view.



Good save! :)


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jul 11, 2009)

Yes! It worked with the 'old double click.' 

I have and use a BlackHawk SERPA Level II Pistol Holster with my Glock 27. Normally, I use the paddle set-up rather then the belt slide set-up. (It comes with both.)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think the grab as shown in the Fobus video would work on the SERPA I know, I have to struggle with the thing, to get it off my belt! I do really do like the holster and especially the price!

I know that there has been some criticism with 11 Bravo types & others in the field that dirt and grit can get in the button gizmo and cause a lock-up in getting the pistol out of the holster. :eek: Anybody relate to this?

I don't plan on rolling around in the dirt, so it isn't a big concern for me!


----------



## ComingBack (Jul 11, 2009)

Trip_Wire said:


> Yes! It worked with the 'old double click.'
> 
> I have and use a BlackHawk SERPA Level II Pistol Holster with my Glock 27. Normally, I use the paddle set-up rather then the belt slide set-up. (It comes with both.)
> 
> ...



I should've said "double tap".  It would've been much more fitting.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 11, 2009)

I've just bought a serpa II and well, its screwed to the paddle so i very much doubt you could do that to a serpa...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 11, 2009)

The serpa is GTG even if the button fucks up, just poor water and work out the sand or dirt...

When I CC I carry inside the pants, with and with out a holster... Fobus has always been a catch me fuck me holster...:2c:


----------



## 7point62 (Jul 11, 2009)

I use an ITP holster or a pancake through-the-belt so it can't be pried off. There's a lot to be said for shoulder holsters in this regard, if the weather's cool enough to wear outer clothing. I wore a Bianchi for many years and found it comfortable and secure...and it was a butt forward model that made extraction easy and fast.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jul 11, 2009)

7point62 said:


> I use an ITP holster or a pancake through-the-belt so it can't be pried off. There's a lot to be said for shoulder holsters in this regard, if the weather's cool enough to wear outer clothing. I wore a Bianchi for many years and found it comfortable and secure...and it was a butt forward model that made extraction easy and fast.



I have through my long career in carrying concealed weapons in LE tried many shoulder holsters. Of course, mostly for 'duty' sized weapons. I never did find one that was really comfortable wearing 24/7. I usually opted for an inside the belt or belt slide strong side holster.

I did use the old GI issue shoulder holster (WW II Vintage) to jump with my issue .45, it worked alright for that, after I had it modified with a strap for the left shoulder too. I always jumped in SF with both a Pistol (.45) and either an M-1, M-14 or M-16. (In SF at the time you were issued both.)

I've tried most every kind and type of holster that exists except that crotch type holster and the belly band. 

http://www.smartcarry.com/


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jul 12, 2009)

I like Safari Land. I used to carry Serpa, but my company went to Mid South and out of 75 holsters, 45 of the buttons fell off of them. That might have been because they were first generation or a bad batch. I quit using them at that time.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Jul 12, 2009)

I hate Blackhawk with a passion, but I love my SERPA thigh rig I have back at the house.


----------



## WillBrink (Jul 12, 2009)

HeloMedic1171 said:


> I hate Blackhawk with a passion, .



The brand as a whole?


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Jul 12, 2009)

yup.  the 3 items I have that are blackhawk were free.  my SERPA, my STOMP II bag, and my small, cylindrical butt-pouch.  the butt-pouch i use for wet weather gear to mount on my bike, the other two are self-explanatory.  everything I use that's blackhawk other than the holster and the pouch is either poor durability, or uncomfortable, over-priced garbage.  might be me, and that's fine.  I'll stick with Tac Tailor and Eagle Industries.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 12, 2009)

I am not a big BlackHawk fan my self, but I do like the serpa...


----------



## Cabbage Head (Jul 13, 2009)

I have never liked the Fobus.  Always seemed fragile to me.  The only thing that it does have is the fact that it’s so damn cheep.  

That alone will appeal to most LEO's.  Not many of us keep up with what’s good and what’s crap.  Who am I to talk?  My Ultra Carry rides on my hip in a Mitch Rosen holster.  That’s good leather!


----------



## arizonaguide (Jul 13, 2009)

I love the Serpa (paddle), and have found many good things about it.

It is great for wearing with a variey of Arizona lightweight clothes. Even in a pair of Hiking shorts (elastic waist/no belt) I forget I have it on. I can adjust the "cant" (angle) of the weapon so that it kinda tucks up against me for better CCW. I carry both a 1911 and a J-frame in the same type of setup, so muscle memory doesn't get confused.

Like Trip says, the paddle is a bitch to get off at the end of the day, but that's because it's little "barbs" are so damn good at holding it stable and in place.

One last thing I like about it is that when it does come off at night, it goes next to the bed (gun inside holster) and it (the Serpa) kinda acts as a seperate "safety" feature. I've even considered drilling a small hole (just behind the trigger) for a lock in it, that would allow the holster to act as a "handvault"...for times when you need a handvault situation. This of course would only work on the revolver, and not the 1911 with it's single action trigger.
But  if I had children it would be an alternative to a hand vault.

Blackhawk Serpa. :cool: I'm a BELIEVER! :)


----------



## arizonaguide (Jul 14, 2009)

In case you're wondering WTF I was thinking about the padlock idea:
(I said if Children, then perhaps...)







But I've gotten to be such a believer in the Serpa, that I pretty much think of it as part of the gun itself, anyway.
The pistol stays in it at ALL times, and only comes out to pull the trigger/clean.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 14, 2009)

few guys in my unit use the fobus and they like it..until they saw me with my serpa


----------



## Centermass (Jul 14, 2009)

Cabbage Head said:


> I have never liked the Fobus.  Always seemed fragile to me.  The only thing that it does have is the fact that it’s so damn cheep.
> 
> That alone will appeal to most LEO's.  Not many of us keep up with *what’s good and what’s crap. * Who am I to talk?  My Ultra Carry rides on my hip in a Mitch Rosen holster.  *That’s good leather!*



Some of us do and yes it is. 

Mitch Rosen, Del Fatti, Galco, Safariland. Lou Alessi, Don Hume and others. Too many good craftsman out there making top quality stuff to go with fobus style engineering.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Jul 15, 2009)

Centermass said:


> Some of us do and yes it is.
> 
> Mitch Rosen, Del Fatti, Galco, Safariland. Lou Alessi, Don Hume and others. Too many good craftsman out there making top quality stuff to go with fobus style engineering.



It would seem that we are the minority.  I keep trying to tell the guys that, you pay for what you get.  There are many good holsters out there.  From kydex to leather.  You have to work with what is out there that is within your budget.  

Due to a SF guy that I saw at a conference and gave a class on concealed carry, I got turned on to Mitch Rosen. Spoke to Mitch a couple times while ordering holsters (shoulder and belt ones).  Nice guy! He is even a LEO!  Nice to have someone who works the job making gear that work for people that carry!  Civilian and Officers.  I am not biased at all.

Their shoulder holsters are fantastic! I have had plenty that I have used in the past for concealed carry.  Theirs is very comfortable.  Fits just right for me.

As for the belt holsters, the choices are either one that works great and is affordable to one that not only works great but looks like a work of art!

If you have a pistol or revolver that works just right for you, a good holster just finishes the package and treats your pistol/revolver with the respect it deserves.

I believe in going with what works.  I have plenty of other holsters that I use.  Just not Fobus.


----------

